# Ichi The Killer????



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Anyone hear anything about this movie?

www.ichithekiller.net

The movie trailer looks rather extraordinarily gruesome. Warning about a bit of nudity in the trailer along with everything else that looks a bit shocking as well.

Excerpt from "A festival unclogged by starlets"
Reviewers: Matthew Tempest and Alex King from R'Dam
Source: http://film.guardian.co.uk/

Ichi the Killer
Dir: Miike Takashi
Japan 2001

A strong contender for the sickest movie of all time, Ichi The Killer exhibits Miike Takashi's freewheeling visual imagination nonetheless. It's an ultraviolent revenge movie based on a Manga cartoon in which a sinister hypnotist manipulates the timid but unstable Ichi to dispatch various mobsters in horrifically violent fashion by invoking false memories of witnessing a rape. His ultimate target is a mutilated Yakuza played by the excellent Asano Tadanobu, sadistic and masochistic in equal measures, inciting boss and girlfriend to beat him savagely and exacting horribly inventive torture techniques on his enemies. At one stage, when he overdoes it and angers his bosses, he volunteers a "sincere apology" and cuts out his own tongue. He claims everyone is part sadist, part masochist and the director explores this theme with disturbing enthusiasm. This could do the job very nicely as the "therapy" film in A Clockwork Orange. [AK]
-- 
N A T F I L M F E S T I V A L


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Haven't seen the one you mentioned, but it sounds similar to the Movie "Brother" (on HBO this month) by Takeshi Kitano. Seems to be in the same realm ultra violent YAKUZA, lots of "Sincere Apology" type stuff, enormous body count. But I really enjoyed it.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00005RYKV


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Watched the trailer for it last week. NASTY!!!!!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm waiting for the sequal..."itchy and scratchy the killers"....


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

jrjcd said:
 

> i'm waiting for the sequal..."itchy and scratchy the killers"....


 :lol:


----------

